# Where to start?!



## equinluvrjen (May 22, 2011)

Hello everyone near and far.

I'm new to the pigeon world but not new to raising other fowl. My daughter and I have been bitten by the bug therefore we would like to learn about showing.
I have a few questions and hopefully thru your experiences you can guide me in the right direction.

Where can I find a list of events that might be held in my area?

Does a bird have to have papers to show?

What should I expect?

Where can I find a breed standard for fantails?

Thank you for your time and look forward to your insight.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Can't help you with breeding and such, but we do have a write-up on Standard/American Fantail here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f101/fantails-standard-american-55988.html

The included pics have, for whatever reason, disappeared but there are some links within the thread.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

There are two different main fantail breeds. American fantails are very round and thier head goes back into a pocket in thier tail. Indian fantails are larger birds, straighter necks with a crest on the back of the head and feet feathering. 

If you are looking for show quality birds you should start with someone that breeds and shows thier birds. Pigeons don't need 'papers" or pedigrees to be shown. They do usually need a seamless band on one foot that is put on when they are babies of about a week old. This had thier year of birth as well as a number/letter combination used for identification. You should band any babies you produce. 

Show are fun. Big shows may have a lot of the more popular breeds (like fantails). Smaller local shows may have less birds and maybe less quality birds (depends). Check the NPA website for some local shows. There may be other pigeon clubs in your area too that have shows. 

Read up on the breed you are interested in and the show standard. Also try to decide ahead of time what color(s) you may be interested in. Fantails, in particular, can come in a lot of different colors and patterns. Some of the rarer colors may be harder to find good typey show quality birds in. Have fun with it!!


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

you can look up shows though npa hear is a link to the npa http://www.npausa.com/calendar.htm
you can also look up a pigeon club near you and ask them for there next show .
with brunner pouters you don't get papers like you do for dogs . you just keep all the awards your birds win if they win .
we love shows we have a lot of fun at them . for the most part people aren't snobs like at the dog and horse shows . trust me if they were snobs we would not be showing


----------

